# Wings!!



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Chicken wings are one of my top five favorite foods. I eat them whenever I can and must say that nothing I have tried comes even close to the Totonka sauce/wings at the Wing Coop on Wasatch blvd.

I made some tonight that weren't half bad though, heres the recipe.

-8 wings, sectioned into drums and wings (16 pieces).
-1 cup flour
-Salt and pepper
-1 Tbs Tony Cacheres (any creole seasoning will work)

Sauce
-1/4 cup Lousiana Hot sauce (Pretty mild, another 1/8 cup for medium)
-1 cup butter
-1 tsp Garlic Powder
-1 Tbs Brown Sugar

Combine flour, salt and pepper, and creole seasoning in a large bowl. Toss the wings with the flour mixture until well coated. VERY IMPORTANT refrigerate wings in a covered bowl for AT LEAST 60 minutes. This will help make the skin crispy. 

In a sauce pan melt the butter, add the hot sauce, garlic powder and the brown sugar. Keep on low.

After an hour, heat peanut oil in a large pan until it reaches 375* Fry the wings 10-12 minutes or until brown. 

Toss in a bowl with sauce and serve. Not too shabby, even if I do say so myself.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Wing coop is the best place on the planet. I either want to die there or on the summit of Everest. I love the Habenero wings they have as well. Nice work Nor-Tah and god bless the wing coop...


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Nor-tah, 

Will you please invite us over for some wings?  Reading that made me hungry, and idiot has been going without food for weeks. He lost all of his money in our fantasy football league. So, please take pity on two poor souls who need some help. I will bring the beverages...Tree and fatbass want to come too.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha The next time we have a get together i'll bring the fryer and a couple dozen wings!! My apt is a little small for a get together and the wife might kick me out!!


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Haha The next time we have a get together i'll bring the fryer and a couple dozen wings!! My apt is a little small for a get together and the wife might kick me out!!


How about you bring the fryer, and I'll bring about 20 dozen wings. A couple dozen? You silly man...idiot can eat a couple dozen in just a few seconds. He's like a shop-vac in that regard.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats a deal right there.


----------

